# Where's My Control Panel?



## josephpolk (Dec 25, 2004)

I recently received a COMPAQ iPAQ with the WindowsCE operating system. I do not see a control panel under Settings. Does anyone know where my control panel is for this device?  

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------

